# Asmodus minikin 120w



## Kalashnikov (5/4/16)

Hi guys,

I am looking to get a new mod so have sort of decided on the Asmodus minikin. I have a few questions based on some research.

Has anyone experienced any issues with the wattage output? Seeming less than on other mods.
Do all of them have a panel gap between the battery cover?

And does the new ones have TC with ss?
How is the weight compared to lets say a ship anchor(cuboid)

Also if anyone can tell me how they are enjoying theirs and is it worth my money to get one?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NaZa05 (5/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to get a new mod so have sort of decided on the Asmodus minikin. I have a few questions based on some research.
> 
> ...




You and I have already had a discussion so I'll let others air their views. I love mine and I would buy another 1 in a heartbeat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

I do enjoy mine... I have 2 of them... my limited edition Minikin has no visible panel gap at all... but my Blue one does. No issues with power output and in fact I think the battery life is also better than other dual 18650 devices... this may just be a perception however... it's also comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## NaZa05 (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do enjoy mine... I have 2 of them... my limited edition Minikin has no visible panel gap at all... but my Blue one does. No issues with power output and in fact I think the battery life is also better than other dual 18650 devices... this may just be a perception however... it's also comfortable in the hand.
> View attachment 50246
> View attachment 50247



I'm going to start disliking your posts every time you post the limited edition one lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/4/16)

This mod definitely hits harder than what the screen says. I have been running it with my VTC mini's tank and wattage, and I get a hotter drip tip and vape. Had to dial it down. Going be interesting to run on my drippers tonite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chezzig (5/4/16)

I LOVE MY MIMIKINS 
Side by side the Watt Output is More than my Cuboid at the same Wattage & Definitely lighter than the Cuboid.
The batteries definitely last longer too because of the chip.

You wont be disappointed !!! Go for it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (5/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I'm going to start disliking your posts every time you post the limited edition one lol



I hear that. He talks me out of getting one then shows up with a limited edition and touts how good they are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

Spydro said:


> I hear that. He talks me out of getting one then shows up with a limited edition and touts how good they are.



I never talked you out of getting one... all I mentioned was the horrible gap some of the colours have with the battery cover... I'll swop my Blue Minkin for your Gold Snow Wolf Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never talked you out of getting one... all I mentioned was the horrible gap some of the colours have with the battery cover... I'll swop my Blue Minkin for your Gold Snow Wolf Mini!



After the Goldie before I even have it in hand (it hasn't even been shipped yet, today probably).  Only one I could find, apparently very scarce color as few ever had it for sale that I could find, and no one else that had one except for this only one this seller had had. Seems like a limited edition Minikin fits better than an old worn out standard color.  But, I heeded your words and don't really want a Minikin (and it wasn't the gap mentioned...).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (5/4/16)

Just my own observations and let me tell you upfront that I WILL NOT PART WITH THIS DEVICE!

One of the best mods I have owned. I have been using this exclusively since the 2nd of Feb 2016. 
It gives instant power on the fire button although it occasionally it misfires. Screen is difficult to see outdoors but has never bothered me.
It fits perfectly in my large hands. Battery life is above average compared to my previous dual battery mods.
The black finish is very nice, I just wipe it with a tissue if gets juice marks.
Most of my tanks have a small gap between the atty and the 510 adapter. This also does not bother me unless I start to stare at the atty all day
Initially when I received it, the gap between the body and battery cover annoyed me but I just took out the battery holder and squeezed the bottom and to of the metal and I have never looked back.

There is no USB port so charge it in a dual battery charger, no chance of future firmware upgrades. I don't have a problem with this. Looks like
they designed the chip to work perfectly the first time!

Currently I use it with LG Choc Browns 3000mah with a OBS Crius (V3?), 05.ohm build and hardly go over 25 watts. Yes the power is there when you
need it but I am doing 12mg Juices at the moment.

I have another one in RED arriving tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/4/16)

Thank you guys for all your comments. It really looks like a good device. But something happened last night. I may have found the absolutely most perfect device. Will post about it shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/4/16)

You will not regret it, it's a little package that packs a really decent punch ! 

Good luck and enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/4/16)

I think this is the one guys--- http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-perfect-mod-vapemx-150w.t21446/


----------



## NaZa05 (6/4/16)

Spydro said:


> I hear that. He talks me out of getting one then shows up with a limited edition and touts how good they are.



And then continues


Kolashnikov said:


> I think this is the one guys--- http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-perfect-mod-vapemx-150w.t21446/



Looks nice very nice... @Chezzig I need you to tell me I don't need it .


----------



## Chezzig (6/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> And then continues
> 
> 
> Looks nice very nice... @Chezzig I need you to tell me I don't need it .


 Hahahahaha @NaZa05 ... you definitely don't need it !!! You have a Minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (6/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hahahahaha @NaZa05 ... you definitely don't need it !!! You have a Minikin



Voice of reason  Minikin FTW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

So i finally got a minikin guys . Love the mod. Black one with SS support and no panel gap. I have 1 issue tho. Not sure who can help. Im using ss316 mode. And power set to 35w. I dont think the temp control works for this mode at all actually. I can set my vtc mini and minikin to same settings and the vape is completely different. Worst part is il have it set to 244C. which barely fires at 35W. If i increase it by 1 to 245C suddenly it fires 35w continuously. It makes no sense. Its like a 1 degree change will set the mod to fire without regulating temp. ANyone else using SS316 that is experiencing such?


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> So i finally got a minikin guys . Love the mod. Black one with SS support and no panel gap. I have 1 issue tho. Not sure who can help. Im using ss316 mode. And power set to 35w. I dont think the temp control works for this mode at all actually. I can set my vtc mini and minikin to same settings and the vape is completely different. Worst part is il have it set to 244C. which barely fires at 35W. If i increase it by 1 to 245C suddenly it fires 35w continuously. It makes no sense. Its like a 1 degree change will set the mod to fire without regulating temp. ANyone else using SS316 that is experiencing such?



Yeah the minikin and TC is a bit tricky. Only goes up to 60w. What is the resistance of your coil?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Yeah the minikin and TC is a bit tricky. Only goes up to 60w. What is the resistance of your coil?


Its 0.35 28g ss316. about 6 wraps spaced.


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

Try a .5ohm build. Should work better. Im not sure if the sw on the vgod differs from the normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> Try a .5ohm build. Should work better. Im not sure if the sw on the vgod differs from the normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the VGOD one has the same software as the newer minikins with SS temp support. But i will give that a try


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think the VGOD one has the same software as the newer minikins with SS temp support. But i will give that a try



Ok. Cool. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (16/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I hear that. He talks me out of getting one then shows up with a limited edition and touts how good they are.





Rob Fisher said:


> I never talked you out of getting one... all I mentioned was the horrible gap some of the colours have with the battery cover... I'll swop my Blue Minkin for your Gold Snow Wolf Mini!





Spydro said:


> After the Goldie before I even have it in hand (it hasn't even been shipped yet, today probably).  Only one I could find, apparently very scarce color as few ever had it for sale that I could find, and no one else that had one except for this only one this seller had had. Seems like a limited edition Minikin fits better than an old worn out standard color.  But, I heeded your words and don't really want a Minikin (and it wasn't the gap mentioned...).





To revive this Minikin 120W thread some....

I think I posted it on another thread, but the above was just to throw brother Rob off because I already had a Minikin VGOD on the way to me. It backfired, he knows me too well. I really like the VGOD a lot. It's paired with an Avocado24 with a dual .3 something build now that in my minds eye makes the Minikin even better. They work together very well for my uses. So well that my 3 Avo24's will all ride on Minikins when the 2 Minikin V1.5 150W mods get here. I didn't order the 150W models because of all the new bells and whistles or the higher wattage that I'll probably never use, but the price is so close to that of the 120W it wouldn't hurt to have them just in case for down the road. I think they will also be all gloss metal finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

Ok now im convinced TC 316 mode does not work. It still manages to fire even with the watts set all the way down to 5w. Could anyone care to share what the purpose of the wattage setting in TC is for cause i believe its not working. 240C at 5watts and im getting a pretty decent vape. How is that possible?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Spydro said:


> To revive this Minikin 120W thread some....
> 
> I think I posted it on another thread, but the above was just to throw brother Rob off because I already had a Minikin VGOD on the way to me. It backfired, he knows me too well. I really like the VGOD a lot. It's paired with an Avocado24 with a dual .3 something build now that in my minds eye makes the Minikin even better. They work together very well for my uses. So well that my 3 Avo24's will all ride on Minikins when the 2 Minikin V1.5 150W mods get here. I didn't order the 150W models because of all the new bells and whistles or the higher wattage that I'll probably never use, but the price is so close to that of the 120W it wouldn't hurt to have them just in case for down the road. I think they will also be all gloss metal finish.



I'm watching you brother @Spydro!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (16/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm watching you brother @Spydro!
> View attachment 54459



Spydie's eyes are on you too brother @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ok now im convinced TC 316 mode does not work. It still manages to fire even with the watts set all the way down to 5w. Could anyone care to share what the purpose of the wattage setting in TC is for cause i believe its not working. 240C at 5watts and im getting a pretty decent vape. How is that possible?



Hey bud. Dumb ? But have you read in the resistance when u switch tc mode and screw on your atty?

I am vaping a dual ss316 28g .5ohm build in a theorem in tc mode and it works like it should.


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Spydie's eyes are on you too brother @Rob Fisher!



And Baby Choo's cousin has also entered the fray!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

